# pics from body shop



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

just got back from body shop and there has been some great progress- thought I would share some shots


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

*more pics*

heres a couple more-this has been the happiest I have ever been coming from that shop-finally seeing some light at the end of the tunnel:cheers


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

That body appears to be in good condition, have fun and keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks good.....:cheers
You may have said somewhere what color it will be but I either have alzheimers or I didn't pay attention....:willy:


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

the shots with color is the color- its called dark silver made for cooper minis- it doesn't help the pics that the car is covered in dust-but I'm not gonna clean itup for a couple of pics- the color looks much better in person


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Great pics and a bit inspiring for me. 

Sometime in the next 5 years or so I will need to give my trunk floor and paint some attention. 

Looking at what you're doing makes me think I might not need a frame-off.

Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That's an interesting color! Can't wait to see the whole thing painted! :cheers


----------

